# grizzly man



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

i was wondering, did anyone catch the special on the discovery channel called the grizzly man, this guy had wild red foxes come up to him with their pups and let him pet them...they were not even spooked...not to mention him getting within arms length of a wild grizzly....

he eventually got eaten..but an awsome special


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah that was pretty interesting. I watched it a second time thats how interesting. The guy was kind of a fairy though.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

ya definately fairy and abit out there..


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

He was pretty interesting, and very much dead. Granted Chuck Norris could have round house kicked that bear in the head killing it instantaneously. Then proceeded to tell the bear man how wrong he was then would have killed bear man and his women in one swift round house kick. All would be set right with the world again.

In all seriousness that was a pretty good show. I would also like to see the footage of his last day.


----------



## WH87 (Apr 14, 2005)

That guy was insane did you see his rant over the park service


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

a real liberal acko. beautiful country tho. if u watch it with the mute on its a great film


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

> Granted Chick Norris cuold have roung house kicked that bear in the head killing it instantaniously.


 :toofunny:


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

yeah i saw that the other night that was awesome didnt his girlfriend get eatin with him but that whole special was awesome he was a little weird i thought but all that nature and bein so close to the animals was awesome


----------



## TR220swift (Feb 9, 2006)

That guy was waaaay out there! I think he was feeding those foxes.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's not really unusual for animals that have never had any contact with humans to get that close to you. They have no reason to be afraid of man.

As for the guy himself he was so full of himself it was really pitiful. Did you see him holding a hand full of bear crap and cooing all over it. All he could talk about was how brave he thought he was, how strong he thought he was, how courageous he thought he was and anyone else would be dead, dead, dead if they came out where he was. It's a shame someone has to die like that and then take a girlfriend with them but the man was simply nuts.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

That guy is really amzing and brave but he really got what he deserved. Grizzly bears are not people. You cant play around with WILD grizzlys. They will eat you and well look what happened. :wink:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

He was so brave he fed himself to the bears


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Stole this thought from my cousin Murdock, he wasn't protecting the bears from us, the bears were protecting us from him.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

buckseye said:


> Stole this thought from my cousin Murdock, he wasn't protecting the bears from us, the bears were protecting us from him.


 :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Come on now............... he didn't get what he deserved. No one deserves to be killed like that even if they are off center like he was. I certainly don't consider him brave at all. More like out of touch with reality and he suffered the consequences of his delusion of the real world around him. He had made up his own world and it collapsed in on him.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Gohon.....you r correct....nobody deserves to be eaten alive by a bear. He was off center and like you stated created his own reality. He died because of his false sense of security with these animals. Wild animals are wild for a reason.

I really liked the film. The sences with all the animals were great. I would love to see more of his still photos of the animals.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah I seen it, he was a bit whacked to be polite :sniper:


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

buckseye said:


> Stole this thought from my cousin Murdock, he wasn't protecting the bears from us, the bears were protecting us from him.


hahaha


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

well he might have been weird but able to do what he did for so long i give him credit for doing what he bielieved in and damn did that boy have some balls. i bet his friends held this sign when they went out :withstupid:


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

The bears did him a favor  I saw it before but we watched it in school today, everybody thought it was really funny how crazy the guy was.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I enjoyed the film. He was most assuredly off his rocker. After ten minutes, my wife and I started referring to him as bear poo. Burl


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Just goes to show you that no matter how good you think you are, mother nature is always better. And that boys and girls is why we carry FIREARMS when we go in the woods.

I bet if he would have had a Marlin 1895 in .45/70 loaded with Cor-Bon ammo he would still be alive today!


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes but even if he had a gun he wouldn't of never used it.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

you said it remington 700. cheers to that one :beer:


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

i was watching that show the other night but i got interupted by a pair of ***** getting into the chicken feed, i delt with them right after he was crying over the fox getting killed by the wolves


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i think he was doing what he belived in,although it was funny when he had his hissy fits and tantrums


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

i just like the song that the pilot was singing who yip wooyip who and red wolf is gone and sand bass is gone lol


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

yeah anyone know the actual title of that song or it's origin? Its a good one.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

You play with the bull, sonner or later you get the horn.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think the man was brave, I think he was insane. He was plagued with the same insanity that all animal rights people are plagued with. They have grown up in a bubble and as adults don't know how to conduct themselves in the wild. This guy was good at bear behavior, but if someone dropped you off in the bush with no protection you would become good with bear behavior also. If you eventually became as insane as this fellow you would be capable of the same interaction with bears. In the end you would be eaten also. 
I do have a problem with this guy. In another thread we are talking about what kids see in school. I have family members who have taught for 41 years. In that time things have sure changed. Many teachers present anti hunting sentiments, but when my relative said they should then also show the opposing view they had a hissy fit. I would have put my life savings on this film being showed in schools. Children's minds are like any other mechanism -- put crap in, you get crap out. I agree with Gohon that no person deserves to die, but the world is better off without him filling peoples heads with crap like that.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

If it can whip my butt and does not know what 2+2 equils I stay clear!!! Let this be a lesson to all those swimming with shark freaks as well!!!

Or you could simply look at this as natures way of thinning the heard!! 

Plainsman it is true most kids think Disney films represent real animal behavior :eyeroll:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

Danny B said:


> You play with the bull, sonner or later you get the horn.


yep


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Remington 7400 said:


> I bet if he would have had a Marlin 1895 in .45/70 loaded with Cor-Bon ammo he would still be alive today!


Marlin would just jam up when you want to shoot
youd need a savage or remington :******:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

bet if he would have had a Marlin 1895 in .45/70 loaded with Cor-Bon ammo he would still be alive today!

lol maybe he could have carried a rocket lancher[/url][/list][/code][/list][/quote]


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

you think he actually wouldve used it though
i think not


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

He would not have used it. Granted I am sure he probably felt bad for his girlfriend in the fact she felt pain when it happened. He probably would have liked less pain also. With that said he would not have wanted that animal killed.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

All this talk about bears reminds me of the bear and rabbit tale. You probably heard this before but here it goes....a rabbit and a bear taking a sh-t in the woods. The bear asks the rabbit.. do you have any problem with sh-t sticking to your fur? The rabbit thinks a little and says.. no I don't. So the bear picks up the rabbit and wipes his butt with him. The moral of the story is don't mess with bears. :lol:


----------

